
How to make your first steps in Open Source contributing - foxh0und
https://blog.checkio.org/how-to-make-your-first-steps-in-open-source-contributing-2afc1f45eb45
======
j_s
[http://www.firsttimersonly.com/](http://www.firsttimersonly.com/) by Scott
Hanselman + Kent Dodds is an iteration on Scott's [http://up-for-
grabs.net/](http://up-for-grabs.net/)

Scott also did a walkthrough several years ago:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/GetInvolvedInOpenSourceTodayHo...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/GetInvolvedInOpenSourceTodayHowToContributeAPatchToAGitHubHostedOpenSourceProjectLikeCode52.aspx)

[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/BringKindnessBackToOpenSource...](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/BringKindnessBackToOpenSource.aspx)
is targeted more at maintainers.

There are a great number of additional resources and discussion on those blog
posts.

If video is your jam, check out Scott's presentation "Getting Started in Open
Source": [https://youtu.be/nmiftiGktsU](https://youtu.be/nmiftiGktsU)

------
zufallsheld
OT: The icons and banners that constantly hover around the text make it really
hard to concentrate on it. Thank god for Firefox' reader mode.

~~~
msla
Yeah, this is just unreadably ugly.

------
pryelluw
Semi-related: I wrote this post [0] to try and motivate people to contribute.

[0] [https://dev.to/yelluw/things-you-can-do-to-contribute-to-
ope...](https://dev.to/yelluw/things-you-can-do-to-contribute-to-open-source)

------
SKYRHO_
Exactly what I needed, thanks Katerina Sand

